# Towing & Hitch for X-Trail?



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Canadian Tires and they said they don't carry hitch for the X, does anyone knows where I could get one install? and roughly how much is that cost?

TIA


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Just called the dealer to schedule the 24K inspection, they quoted me $650 to install the hitch!!! Any other places would you guys recommand to get this done?

Thanks.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Nosrac said:


> Just called the dealer to schedule the 24K inspection, they quoted me $650 to install the hitch!!! Any other places would you guys recommand to get this done?


Local U-Haul dealers will generally install a hitch on any kind of vehicle. They have access to pretty much all brand names (Reese, etc.).

jww


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

The Hitchman in Hamilton Ont quoted 195.00 no harness.
curt hitches also makes a hitch.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

*Hitch City*

I've been looking around myself for a hitch...
Don't know where you are but...

Best I've found is Hitch City. They have locations in Barrie, Mississauga and Scarborough. They quoted me $170 CDN for the hitch and $25 for the wiring harness. They wanted $70 to install the hitch and $45 to install the wiring harness. 

Van and Truck World also carry the hitches and were about $30 more for the full installation.

I've found that it's easier to tell the shops the Hidden Hitch Part Number which is 60997.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

When I got my Xtrail I had a hitch installed by the dealer. The hitch they use requires cutting the bumper and the template that is given out by Nissan Canada is a little off center. I have seen others Xtrails with the same hitch and the are also off center. Just thought I would let you guys know if you are looking at getting a hitch installed by a dealer in Canada anyway.


----------



## clementine (Aug 10, 2005)

Nosrac said:


> I just got off the phone with Canadian Tires and they said they don't carry hitch for the X, does anyone knows where I could get one install? and roughly how much is that cost?
> 
> TIA


If you are close to Scarborough, you can try http://www.fxauto.com
They do windows tinting and also install trailer hitch... I believe it's about $350 for install a hitch for X...


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

dubberwithanxtrail said:


> When I got my Xtrail I had a hitch installed by the dealer. The hitch they use requires cutting the bumper and the template that is given out by Nissan Canada is a little off center. I have seen others Xtrails with the same hitch and the are also off center. Just thought I would let you guys know if you are looking at getting a hitch installed by a dealer in Canada anyway.



I would make them fix that off center hole. Or put some kind of rubber grommet around the exposed area. It would clean it up alot.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I saw an X trail that had a hidden hitch that came through that cut out section in the bumper. You could probably put a spring loaded hinge on the other side of the cut out so it would close when not in use.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

This pic shows the hitch standing out . Is it an illusion due to the close up or does it
really stand out?.
Looking for a hitch but don't want to destroy the lines of the x-trail.
regards Jim


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I would make them fix that off center hole. Or put some kind of rubber grommet around the exposed area. It would clean it up alot.


 I actually did get them to fix it on my first bumper cover, their solution was to cut the hole bigger so the gap matched on both sides. (The reason I got a new bumper cover was a crack in it from a minor accident.) The first time I complained and got a free rear floor mat from the dealer. The second time I asked if the cut could be done more center but they said its a little off center by design from Nissan Canada as to have the hole as small as possible. I decided to leave it at that and not have them cut the hole bigger again.



damon said:


> This pic shows the hitch standing out . Is it an illusion due to the close up or does it
> really stand out?.
> Looking for a hitch but don't want to destroy the lines of the x-trail.
> regards Jim


Its more of an illusion. It is no more then a couple of cm from being flush with the the edge of the bumper. I will post a side view to show this.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys! 

In terms of quality (both product and installation) anyone have experiences with the places mentioend above (ie: hitch city/uhaul), I am located in Ottawa so I have to what's available around my area. 

Haraness, I suppose that's mainly for the brake lights on the trailer, or does it work with the brakes (if equiped) on them too? If I am pulling some light weight trailer?

There are classification for hitch as well, what's the different between a class I and class III hitch? Is it just towing compacity?

dubberwithanxtrail: does your hitch included haraness? how much did it cost you at the dealer in the end? the off-centre hole seems to be a bugger (especially with the price that they are asking for)  

Is there any kind of hitch that doesn't require cut open the rear bumper?


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

Nosrac said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!
> dubberwithanxtrail: does your hitch included haraness? how much did it cost you at the dealer in the end? the off-centre hole seems to be a bugger (especially with the price that they are asking for)


Yes the wiring harness is included, Its connected and stored in with the spare tire. it hangs out the back hatch when in use. If I remember tomorrow I can take a pic. As for price I paid, it was negotiated into the overall price of the Xtrail at the time I purchased it, I was told they ussually run between $650 and $700. 



Nosrac said:


> Is there any kind of hitch that doesn't require cut open the rear bumper?


I know the Aussie dealer installed hitch does not require cutting the bumper. (As Jalal {aussietrail} has installed on his Xtrail) But not sure where you would be able to get that style here in Canada.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

dubberwithanxtrail said:


> I know the Aussie dealer installed hitch does not require cutting the bumper. (As Jalal {aussietrail} has installed on his Xtrail) But not sure where you would be able to get that style here in Canada.


That's correct. No bumper cutting with one provided by Nissan Australia and the pic can be found in THIS thread (look in the last post on the page)

I've seen some of them on eBay and HERE one type of them with a 'fixed" hook (mine is detachable). Also look at the fitting instructions pdf file the seller of this item has provided, which should give you a pretty good idea how this type of hitch is mounted in the xtrail.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I've seen some of them on eBay and HERE one type of them with a 'fixed" hook (mine is detachable). Also look at the fitting instructions pdf file the seller of this item has provided, which should give you a pretty good idea how this type of hitch is mounted in the xtrail.


Jalal,

That hitch that you have linked to does require cutting the bumper. I have looked everywhere on the internet for one that does not and the only one I can find is the Austrailian one that you have. 

Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ken,

You're correct. It does require cutting, but the cut is not visible at all, as it will be made on the bottom part of the rear bumper (unlike the one made by Nissan Canada and shown to us by dubberwithanxtrail).

So, I think this hitch would be the 2nd best alternative to the one offered in Australia.

The fitting instructions and the template for cutting are great and detailed.

Maybe even Nissan Canada can benefit from these fitting instructions, so they can get the centre cut-out right from the 1st time


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

Finally got around to take a pic of the side view of a Canadian dealer installed hitch. 









And a top view with the ball and tongue attached. 










As you can see with out the tongue attached it does not really stick out that far.


----------



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

*towing package x trail*

Well I just purchased a 2005 x-trail le and got a towing package added to my purchase. Can anybody tell me what it will look like and how they mount it around the exhaust?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

First time I heard of the towing package, what is it exactly? and do you mind me asking how much you paid extra for it? I am interested in installing something to carry my mountain bikes. Thanks.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I am sure it is simply a reciever hitch with wiring harness. 

To install the rear bumper is removed along with these little foam impact absorbers that slide into the frame rails. The reciever is slid into the frame rails and is bolted from the bottom. Before the bumper goes back on a notch has to be cut out of the middle. depending on the template used it can look really clean or off center and sloppy. 

I paid around $90.00 for the reciever from Lordco Auto Parts and $60.00 to have it installed by Cap-It truck accessories.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is the _Hidden Hitch _I have installed on my XT:


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Xtrailguy, that definitely gives me an idea of what to do about it. Mine is a few weeks new and I don't feel like fooling around with it. I think I'll call around to get some quota and see if it's affordable to have it installed. I definitely will need it, specially during spring and summer season.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

xtrailer said:


> Thanks Xtrailguy, that definitely gives me an idea of what to do about it. Mine is a few weeks new and I don't feel like fooling around with it. I think I'll call around to get some quota and see if it's affordable to have it installed. I definitely will need it, specially during spring and summer season.


No problem. It is not a hard install, directions come with the hidden hitch which are step by step. I installed the hitch in the pic myself. Excuse the rust. I usually coat it with rust check every spring. We have a lot of road salt during the winter drive. I think the hitch cost me around $200 at the time, and it took me about 1 to 1.5 hours to install it.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

norco2 said:


> Well I just purchased a 2005 x-trail le and got a towing package added to my purchase. Can anybody tell me what it will look like and how they mount it around the exhaust?


Norco, could u pls post some pics of your hitch? I understand it got installed by the dealer. Hope to see them soon. Thx.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

boatek said:


> Best I've found is Hitch City. They have locations in Barrie, Mississauga and Scarborough. They quoted me $170 CDN for the hitch and $25 for the wiring harness. They wanted $70 to install the hitch and $45 to install the wiring harness. I've found that it's easier to tell the shops the Hidden Hitch Part Number which is 60997.


Went to Hitch City today at the Scarborough location but they quoted me $280 + Tx installed, as per boatek it should be $273.60 Tx included. I wonder why? Gonna shot an email asking for details maybe they got mixed up "I hope so" otherwise I'll look somewhere also or another solution.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

ERBell said:


> I paid around $90.00 for the reciever from Lordco Auto Parts and $60.00 to have it installed by Cap-It truck accessories.


ERBell, are you sure those prices are correct? If yes, can you mention what part number and brand did you buy? Seems like a hell better deal than the HiddenHitch one. BTW a picture would be invaluable appreciated. Hope to hear soon from you.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

dubberwithanxtrail said:


> Finally got around to take a pic of the side view of a Canadian dealer installed hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me - or are the pics invisible?


----------



## Cowtown X-trailist (Dec 27, 2006)

I went to Canadian Tire here in Calgary (Shawnessy location) and they keep them in stock...product number is 40-6174. Try that and see if they can order it. I think it was $240 for the hitch only. Apparently the XT's have very thin wires for the rear lights which doesn't carry much current, so you need to have the wiring kit with the relay unit in it and then run juice from the battery back to the relay unit. Going price in Calgary seems to be $425+gst all in, but yah Nissan was around $600.

Anyone successfully install one themselves? How bad was it? I want to pull a 1100 lb tent trailer...I'm not too worried about Alberta but I'm wondering what its going to be like in BC.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> is it just me - or are the pics invisible?


Don't know if they're invisible, or you, but the sub-domain in the URL doesn't exist any more. Probably because that post was made nearly two years ago.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I can see the hidden hitch pics now. It's a pity we have to use a third party site to store pics on tho.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I can see the hidden hitch pics now. It's a pity we have to use a third party site to store pics on tho.


Sorry for playing tricks on you Hatty...

The pics from "dubberwithanxtrail" are still invisible since host site is no longer available.

What you are seeing are pics from "xtrailguy" from another thread which I have merged with this one since they were on the same subject of towing & hitch.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ha ha, the phantom merger strikes again...


----------



## eazz (Apr 2, 2007)

So are installs still being done off-centre? I am planning to get one done in the next week or so and don't want to come off too harsh before they do teh work. Earlier in this post there was a "fix" pattern. Does anyone know if that has been accepted by the hitch suppliers? I was going to get a Draw-Tite/Hidden Hitch.

The pics in this post show a neat job. The pic that used to be posted showed a very bad scene. The hitch reciever came strait out of the bumper and that hole was way too big and roughly cut.


----------



## Canadian_Cowboy (Feb 3, 2007)

I picked up a Drawtite hitch for my X-Trail yesterday for $159.99 from Lordco. I called all over and Lordco is the cheapest around by a long shot - unfortunately this only applies to BC. After the "discount" (what everyone gets) it was 169.99 but the guys in Maple Ridge took $10 more off. Getting it installed tomorrow by Toppers Truck Accessories ($40)... they did my side rails so hopefully they do a good job!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Bud, don't forget to post a picture when the job is done. I am still waiting for a reply from the supplier regarding the quota.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I am sure it is simply a reciever hitch with wiring harness.
> 
> To install the rear bumper is removed along with these little foam impact absorbers that slide into the frame rails. The reciever is slid into the frame rails and is bolted from the bottom. Before the bumper goes back on a notch has to be cut out of the middle. depending on the template used it can look really clean or off center and sloppy.
> 
> I paid around $90.00 for the reciever from Lordco Auto Parts and $60.00 to have it installed by Cap-It truck accessories.


The above post is entirely innaccurate. It must have been late or I must have been drunk, sorry.

The exact price for the reciever was $239.68 and I got it for $167.30 with my discount wich is about 30%. Then the installation was $127.13 from CAP-IT truck accessories wich was about 1.5 hours of labor. Total was $294.43. Reciever part number from Lordco auto parts is #24740.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Canadian_Cowboy said:


> I picked up a Drawtite hitch for my X-Trail yesterday for $159.99 from Lordco. I called all over and Lordco is the cheapest around by a long shot - unfortunately this only applies to BC. After the "discount" (what everyone gets) it was 169.99 but the guys in Maple Ridge took $10 more off. Getting it installed tomorrow by Toppers Truck Accessories ($40)... they did my side rails so hopefully they do a good job!



OK I got ripped off on the install. Where did you get your side rails from?


----------



## Canadian_Cowboy (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought them from Nissan and had Toppers put them on for me. I paid 404.95 for them. The hitch is done and it looks OK. I will take some pictures on the weekend.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

damon said:


> The Hitchman in Hamilton Ont quoted 195.00 no harness.
> curt hitches also makes a hitch.


Damon, where are these guys at? Is there a web page for their business? Any pointer is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Canadian_Cowboy said:


> I bought them from Nissan and had Toppers put them on for me. I paid 404.95 for them. The hitch is done and it looks OK. I will take some pictures on the weekend.


Did you take those pictures? Can you show it to us?


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

xtrailer said:


> Damon, where are these guys at? Is there a web page for their business? Any pointer is appreciated. Thanks.


try this site .Welcome: The Hitchman Trailer & Supply Ltd

I ordered my hitch from usa bilt in canada and installed myself.
regards Jim


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, Damon. Could you show us the final result?


----------



## Canadian_Cowboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry I have been super busy with work...the truck is dirty but i will take some and get them up as quickly as i can!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Any luck yet with those pics?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

boatek said:


> I've been looking around myself for a hitch...
> Don't know where you are but...Best I've found is Hitch City. They have locations in Barrie, Mississauga and Scarborough. They quoted me $170 CDN for the hitch and $25 for the wiring harness. They wanted $70 to install the hitch and $45 to install the wiring harness. I've found that it's easier to tell the shops the Hidden Hitch Part Number which is 60997.


Got the following reply from Hitch City in Scarborough:
" I'm sorry but I have told you what I could tell you. Unfortunaetly Kinga priced the hitch incorrectly and I have called her and her book has been corrected. The pice once again is
Class I trailer hitch $249.00 and $37.00 Labour, Electrical $59.95 and a ball $10.95 PLUS TAX I'm sorry for the mix up "

I think I can get a better price for the Class I Hitch and then install it with them.


----------



## Canadian_Cowboy (Feb 3, 2007)

I just went out and took a couple quick ones right now... hope it helps. Just click on them and they should show up.

http://www.tonightweride.com/xtrail/xtrail1.jpg

http://www.tonightweride.com/xtrail/xtrail2.jpg

http://www.tonightweride.com/xtrail/xtrail3.jpg

http://www.tonightweride.com/xtrail/xtrail4.jpg


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks CC. One question though, do those guys used the template everyone talks about it or they did the cut by naked eyes? It seems a bit large of a square compare to the red one I saw in a previous post. Just curious.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

*Tail light wiring*

Does anyone know the colours of the tail lights wires. I'm trying to wire in the harness for my trailer. I all ready installed the hitch it was easy to do.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

What year Xtrail have you got Snork ?


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

I just bought a brand new 2006 Bona Vista. It's a fantastic vehicle. Got it on April 7/07


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Snork said:


> Does anyone know the colours of the tail lights wires. I'm trying to wire in the harness for my trailer. I all ready installed the hitch it was easy to do.


PINK is brake light.

Marker is RED.

Left signal is Green with black stripe

Right signal is Green with yellow stripe.

GROUND is any Black.

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Roger I'm sure this will help.

Kevin


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Snork, where did you get the Hitch from? What brand name is it? and How much was it?
Did you had to cut the bumper? If yes, how did you do it?, last but not least, pics of the final product are *always* wellcome.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

They can cover those raw edges with a rubber grommet to make it look more finished. (at least that was what I was told!) I am hoping to get a hitch soon too.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

xtrailer said:


> Thanks CC. One question though, do those guys used the template everyone talks about it or they did the cut by naked eyes? It seems a bit large of a square compare to the red one I saw in a previous post. Just curious.


It is probably my pic you are referring to in the earlier post. I cut the hole using the supplied Hidden Hitch template and a sharp utility knife (it took a while since the plastic is fairly thick). The hitch fits into the hole nicely.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Cowtown - are you sure you have the CT part number correct? I checked with CT here and they said it was 40-6179 for the X-T.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes please mate, PICS, PICS, PICS or (xtrailer) will be chasing you until the end of days. hahahahaha  (just kidding)


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought the hitch in the town of Huntsville from a place called AUTO PARTS NORTH. The hitch is made by Drawforce Yes I had to cut the rear bumper. It was cut with my jig saw, then I filed down any burrs with a fine file.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Now we are talking  Thanks for the pictures, How much did you paid for the Hitch?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Confirmed! The one from CT is from Insta-Hitch part number 40-6179 and quoted for $204


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

I paid 220.00 for the hitch at auto parts north. Canadian tire quoted me 239.00 if it was in the warehouse in Toronto.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

That seems the right price. BTW guys look what I found:



:topic: But I am still looking for reference material for the roof rail-mounts.


----------



## Jetti (Apr 30, 2007)

Is anyone running anything other than a class 1, 1 1/4" hitch?

I've been told this is the only option for the XTRAIL...just hoping to confirm from those of you that have installed.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Jetti said:


> Is anyone running anything other than a class 1, 1 1/4" hitch?
> 
> I've been told this is the only option for the XTRAIL...just hoping to confirm from those of you that have installed.


I don't think you can get a Class 2 hitch for the XT in Canada. I guess there is no real need for it (since we can only tow a small amount).


----------



## Jetti (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Xtrailguy. I think you are right - 1 1/4" is the only option.

Any Xtrail hitch users know what the Nissan states as the maximum tongue weight for the XTRAIL on a class 1 hitch?

I beleive the hitch itself is 200 LBS. Wondering if the vehicle limit is the same??


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

The manual states that the max tralier weight is to be no more then 2000 lbs. the max Tongue load is no more than 200 lbs. and the gross combined weight of Xtrail and trailer weight is no more than 5840 lbs. hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I was speaking with a salesman at an RV store today. He said that Reeves has recently bought out hidden hitch and a bunch of other hitch manufacturers. I would expect this to mean that within a year or so we may see the prices going up :S


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Jetti said:


> Thanks Xtrailguy. I think you are right - 1 1/4" is the only option.


As far as Canada goes, 1 1/4" is it - from a "stock" standpoint.

However, there are X-T owners in other parts of the World that are using 2" receivers - they have a different set-up than the "slide-in" the frame approach that we use here.

Personally, I'd like to have a 2" inch receiver - but would still use a 1 1/4" ball and only tow related to the specs that are in use in Canada.

The 2" receiver has some other advantages - e.g. you can get a "step" that slides in there and makes access to the roof easier....I have not been able to find one of these steps that comes in the 1 1/4" size....

I suspect that one could have a local shop fabricate one (or modify the existing model) to the fit the X-T and give the best of both worlds....

Comments from those who have the 2" ???

Cheers


----------



## Canadian_Cowboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Argh.. I have an issue with my Drawtite class 1 hitch... it won't fit my 1 1/4 bike carrier! The hitch receiver won't allow it to go in far enough because it has an indented piece that prevents it from going all the way to the back. Has anyone else had this problem? Should I try and cut the arm on the bike carrier shorter? (worried about doing that)


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Canadian_Cowboy said:


> Argh.. I have an issue with my Drawtite class 1 hitch... it won't fit my 1 1/4 bike carrier! The hitch receiver won't allow it to go in far enough because it has an indented piece that prevents it from going all the way to the back. Has anyone else had this problem? Should I try and cut the arm on the bike carrier shorter? (worried about doing that)


I picked up a bike carrier last week. Now I have to check if it fits the Hidden Hitch when my wife gets home! It was the Canadian tire Sport Rack model.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Any luck with the Bike carrier? Is it the one for $80 at CT?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a question about the wiring. In the set of wires crossing along the back side of the spare tire well I have:

4 black wires
1 pink wire
1 thick green with yellow wire
1 thin green with yellow wire
1 thick yellow with green wire
2 blue and red wires

After the bumper marker lights break off I lose 2 black and 1 blue and red and the rest go on to the right rear lens.

I understand from previous posts that the right signal is green with yellow. But which one is it? I have a suspicion it is the thin green with yellow instead of the thick because the left signal wire is thin as well. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

evjm said:


> I have a question about the wiring. In the set of wires crossing along the back side of the spare tire well I have:
> 
> 4 black wires
> 1 pink wire
> ...


Anyone know? The parts are supposed to come in the mail Tuesday.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

evjm said:


> Anyone know? The parts are supposed to come in the mail Tuesday.


:asleep: please..... read back in this same thread at post #51
CLick here: http://www.nissanforums.com/1176232-post51.html

I found it by doing a search with word "pink"


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Please read my post. 

I saw the previous post. But there is more than one green and yellow wire. I'm wondering which one it is.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yes indeed........

I'll dig through the ESM and I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

You need a test lights and turn the right signal on to find out which one it is as that is what I had to do.


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

I had the Hidden Hitch and the wiring installed at the Hitch Shop in Calgary for $400 plus GST. I am very pleased with the way it looks. Here is a pic plus two links to other pics in case anyone is interested. 










http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z197/cycles2k/hitch03-1.jpg
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z197/cycles2k/hitch01-1.jpg


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

The right signal marker is the smaller green and yellow wire of the 3. I had my hitch installed today.


----------



## BAG_Ass (May 23, 2007)

Hi!

Help me guys - is x-trail special socket for hitch electrical connection or i need to connect to wires?

тх!


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I just picked my Hidden Hitch with the wiring harness for a total of $267.94 at Scarborough's Van & Truck World.

Now I want to get a bike hitch rack for 4 bikes. I am debating whether to get the Thule or the Yakima 4 kingpin for about $339.00. Then I see someone is selling the Yakima product same product for 60% less on E-Bay.

What is the best choice?

REAM1


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I too am curious how to complete the wiring for the hitch. Where do I connect the wires to? Has anyone taken pictures to do this install?

REAM1


----------



## beauchma (May 27, 2007)

*2 inch Hitch on the Xtrail (Canada)???*

I'll get my new Xtrail this week and want to install a 2''. I will never tow more than my 1500 lbs boat but I already have all the accessories for the 2 inches... Bike carrier, ball mount,etc. Plus the bike carrier is more stable on a 2 inch mount. Called a couple of shop and they don't want to install it. They said I can't have a class 3 on a X-Trail.
Saw a 2'' install on a X-Trail a couple of weeks ago while on the road.
I'm in the Ottawa-Gatineau Région.

Need some help!!!


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*2 inch Class 2*

Hello Guys,

I had a custom shop install a "class 2" two inch hitch on my X-Trail. It is pretty much the same setup as the Australian hitch which is rated for 2000 kg. (4400 lbs). Pulls my popup tent without any problems! The Canadian max towing rating is only a suggestion in my opinion. They just want to sell more Xterras... The Canadian Xtrail is exactly the same as the 2007 Aussie XTrail and they have no problem towing 4000 lbs in Australia... In case Nissan lawers are reading this, My popup weighs 1950 pounds.... ;-)

Ryan


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

*Demountable tow bar*

I'm thinking of installing a demountable towbar on my X. I'm worried that many suppliers advise that a bumper cut out is needed, has anyone any experience of this. Some photos would be brilliant.:newbie:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

fatman said:


> I'm thinking of installing a demountable towbar on my X. I'm worried that many suppliers advise *that a bumper cut out is needed,* has anyone any experience of this. Some photos would be brilliant.:newbie:



If you scroll down thru this thread to post # 78 you'll see a good picture of how the cut-out looks on the X-T....

There has been a fair bit of discussion on the tow bar for the X-T in the forum.

If you use the search feature (enter the words "tow bar" or "trailer hitch") and it will show you all the posts about this subject.....

Not quite sure I understand *"installing a demountable towbar "* Can you elaborate ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## AleXTrail (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone tried the Curt Hitch Receiver? It's a 1.25. Curious that it is listed for Xtrails from a US company.


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

Roger,

Thanks for this. Your quite correct, the picture in thread post #78 is good. Until seeing this photo, I've never been sure if the cut out was in the painted bumper of in the black plastic "skirt" below it.

The picture shows the mounting for what i've probably poorly called a "demountable hitch". Its the sort of hitch i'm looking for as it not something i'll use much and like to hide it as far as possible.

Anyway, thanks again,


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Glad it was of benefit.

Of all the "so-called" "hidden hitches" that I've seen, I think the one for the X-T is among the best...only wish it could carry a 2" receiver instead of the 1.25".

Cheers


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

REAM1 said:


> I just picked my Hidden Hitch with the wiring harness for a total of $267.94 at Scarborough's Van & Truck World.REAM1


Are you saying that you paid $268 for an installed Hidden Hitch in your XTrail? Can you confirm that and, if yes can you send the link to their site or contact number?


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got my hidden hitch put on by Primo Trailer Sales in Ottawa. Very satisfied with the install they did. About $450 including wiring, receiver and ball. 

However, my Service Engine Soon light was on afterwards. I disconnected the battery for 10 minutes, reconnected it, and the light was off again. Primo disclaimed it was anything they did (obviously was, since it was not on before I took it in) but they must have done something during the install - exhaust related no doubt.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I bought the hitch from the Scarborough Van & Truck World for that total price back in June and I installed it myself. They are located on Midland Road, just north of Lawrence.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> PINK is brake light.
> 
> Marker is RED.
> 
> ...


Roger, thanks so much for the info on the wiring. The dealership soaked me for the universal harness you could buy most anywhere else for half the price I paid. They led me to believe it was special for the X! I thought at least the colours would match the vehicle's wiring...we would have been lost without your help. 

I finally posted the photos of my hitch in the picture section...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Glad it all worked out for you !

BTW - your photos do work.

Cheers


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

*Hitch Wiring*

Ok Folks!

Which red wire is it? Red with the black stripe, which is the larger conductor of the three; red with the white stripe, or; red with the purple stripe for the brake light. If I am right, it would have to be the larger conductor.

Now the wiring package that came with my hitch came with a small black electronic box/device/you name it. Is this necessary for the wiring kit or not necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well I got it fixed finally. The clips did not pierce through the sheathing for making contact. Then there was the same coloured wires. Now it's the trailer.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I am sure I have seen on here (or the aussie site) an idiots guide to wiring up an X-T towbar and/or reversing sensors, but cant seem to find it now. Can anyone point me in the right direction, coz its bumper off day today ?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

it twoz the reversing sensor info - and i found it now, ta.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

re towing hitch - is there a plug in the X-T, or do yu have to "scotchlock" the wires ? If there is - where is it?


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi MadHat

Use scotchlocs.
All cables run on the r/h side of the car under the spare wheel and the jacking stuff.
Brakes: Pink
Side: Red/Blue
L ind: Green/Black
R ind: Green/Yellow
Earth: Black

If it's a caravan you will be towing, remember that there may also be rear fogs, reversing lights (which in some cases operate the van brakes in reverse), a feed to the fridge, which comes from the car battery via a fuse and a relay which switches in only when the alternator is charging and the van battery charger. You will need a second (white) socket for some of these. This relay is probably the black box mentioned above and it is necessary otherwise the car battery will be flattened by the van when the engine is not running.

If you want to be right up-to-date, you could fit the new EU socket which has (I think) 13 pins and will be fitted to all new cars soon.

Check the wiring with a meter/test lamp as ther's no guarantee that your wiring is the same as mine. It should be, but . . .

Roger


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

just towing a trailer thanks

scotchlocks = shitlocks 
I was hoping for a connection plug.....

I have seen adverts for an electric plug-in kit, so there should be one - i just cant find it.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

If you're handy with an iron, why not solder/heatshrink? Would be neat and fairly cheap.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats what i will do, if necessary, but would rather a plugnplay connection. I am in the cabling business, so shouldnt be too much problem, if I can find the mating part on the X-T. 
If not I will make up a "drop cable" and plug into that. with the joints into the loom soldered and heatshrunk. Still havent found any definitave statement about which wires (and where) should be tapped into.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> re towing hitch - is there a plug in the X-T, or do yu have to "scotchlock" the wires ? If there is - where is it?


Yes, there are existing plugs for the towing hitch in the xtrail, except Nissan doesn't use them it seems or they're not aware of these plugs being there, as nearly all of the towbar installation I have seen done by dealers tap into the main wiring loom which is a bit stupid considering that Nissan Japan actually located the wiring plugs behind the rear left platic panel of the car and all you need to do to get hold of these wiring plugs is remove the lower hook and the upper hook (for the cargo blind attachment) on the left side and then unclip the rear left plastic trim panel and you will see the wiring plugs there attached to the body of the car.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Still havent found any definitave statement about which wires (and where) should be tapped into.


I'll have a look at mine today if I get a minute...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

just looked at mine - both lh and rhs - no plugs in there (unless they are VERY well hidden) 

maybe i shud say mine is a "52" plate (late 2002/early2003).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine is a 2002 model as well and I have the plugs on the left side. Maybe it's different between oe country and the other. I'm not sure.

EDIT: I just saw my previous post on the Aussie forum and in fact there are two plugs on each side (left and right). Here is what I said on the aussie forum when I was swapping my tail lights for the LED ones:



> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I was fitting the LED tail lights today, I had to remove the plastic trim at the rear to get to the wiring harness of the tail lights.
> 
> ...


And here is a photo of them which I took years ago


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Couple of Q's Jalal.
You say "When I removed the trim from both sides I saw 2 wiring harnesses (on each side) attached in there and not being used."

I will post pics of the back of my X-T - on the rhs there is only the rear light connector. On the lhs there is the light connector plus two others, as per your picture, but BOTH are in use - and no there wasnt a tow bar fitted previously - these two plugs and wires lead back into the loom.

According to the Body harness/RHD models (PG-52) these connect to D51 and D52 which are for the rear door switch/license plate lamp/rear wash-wiper and the High Mounted Stop lamp - NOT tow bar electrics!

I am now more confused

back to the drawing board:idhitit:.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have phsysically removed a towbar from an xtrail at the wreckers and disconnected these harnesses from the car instead of cutting wires, so I am pretty sure these are the towbar wiring harnesses, but as I said, it could be different between what we have in our xtrails in Australia compared to other countries. I will find a photo later tonight showing the 4 wiring harnesses connected to the genuine Nissan towbar (that is sold in Australia) and these 4 wiring harnesses connected to the plugs on each side of the car.

I'm not sure why yours are in use already.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I am aware of some "plug n play" tow bar electrics which go in between the connectors and "T" off the relevent signals down to the tow bar.

I have now completed mine "the hard way" - taken two days, but its done proper - will post pics n stuff later, if anyone is interested.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Did your towbar come with the wiring harnesses or just wires?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> my towbar (from Towequipe) just came with a pre-wired socket and scotch-loks.


Sorry I just didn't get a chance to get under the boot floor today! Will try again tomorrow for you. I got my towbar from towequipe and am impressed with it. Fitting instructions were good and it seemed good value.

I actually used the scotchlocks as I didn't have any heatshrink at the time and decided I'd re-do it when I had some. That was nearly two years ago...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

For those peeps wot wanna do the job themselves..

The colour codes used are.......

Vehicle............... Trailer cable
Red/Blu............... Brown & Black (there seems to be only one source) ........ Side/tail lights. 
Pink.................... Red ....................................................................... Stop lights
Green/Blk ............ Green .................................................................... LH Indicator*
Green/Yel ........... Yellow .................................................................... RH Indicator*
Black ................. White ..................................................................... Earth
Blu/Pink .............. Blue ....................................................................... Rear Fog

Blu/Whi ............................................................................................. Reversing lights

* - may need to go through a warning relay (mine did).

If I was going to do it again I would use a Molex 3901-2120 with 3900-0039 contacts and the mating 3901-2121 with 3900-0041 contacts. that way, using 4 links, it would be completely plugable. I had to solder the indicator buzzer relay to the tow bar cable.


----------



## canspw (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading these posts for awhile now, so thought I would finally join in!
I recently purchased the Hidden hitch 60997 but the package didn't come with the cut out template. I've contacted HH, but no replies (of course).

Does anyone have an electronic version of the cut out template that I can print out? I'm gonna try to install it this weekend. Keep your fingers crossed!

Thanks!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

my towbar (from Towequipe) just came with a pre-wired socket and scotch-loks.

Here are pics as promised.....

here are connector blocks on sides of car.




















Reversing sensor buzzer and control unit.




















Tow bar wiring.


----------



## Vollty (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all......first post so be gentle on me !!!

Just been reading up on this thread after installing a bosal tow bar at the weekend. Went relatively smoothly, just took a little while to work out how to get the interior panels out! I would definitely recommend using the vehicle specific wiring kit......once the connectors are uncovered it only takes a few minutes to attach. The only question I have is about the routing of the two cables to the socket on the towbar plate. At the moment they run in between the bumper cut out & the draw bar, but I'm concerned that they may chaff. It was dark when I finished & have not had a chance to look at the routing again so there might be an obvious answer, just wondered how others have tham routed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There is an access point covered by a rubber grommet on the floor of the boot area, you'll need to remove everything from the boot to see it. You can pass the wires through there to the towbar wiring loom.

The access point is shown in the second last photo above by Mad Hat.


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

*Fuse blown*

Hello, had a hitch installed on Friday at Docteur du Par brise here in Montreal. They also did the wiring work. First thing I noticed driving home, my flashers were not working. I called the guy but since they were closing shop for the weekend I said I'd go in on Monday. So I drove around all weekend without flashers. I changed the 10A fuse with the spare and I got one click of the flasher before it went out. So this guy obviously wired someting wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi SifToN,
My hitch was factory installed so I can't answer your question, do you happen to know the max towing capacity for an xtrail ? Is it 2000 lbs and 200 lbs on the tongue ?



SifToN said:


> Hello, had a hitch installed on Friday at Docteur du Par brise here in Montreal. They also did the wiring work. First thing I noticed driving home, my flashers were not working. I called the guy but since they were closing shop for the weekend I said I'd go in on Monday. So I drove around all weekend without flashers. I changed the 10A fuse with the spare and I got one click of the flasher before it went out. So this guy obviously wired someting wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello Rick N Roll.
The cause of the short was a wire being squeezed by the plastic trim in the door frame.
Not sure about the tongue weight, I think the manual mentions it. The max tow is 2000. 

I'll be towing a 1500 lbs tent trailer this weekend from the Saguenay to Montreal. Will be able to see if the X-trail can handle those mountainous roads.


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

How did the x-trail handle the towing of the tent trailer ? do you have auto or standard trans ?



SifToN said:


> Hello Rick N Roll.
> The cause of the short was a wire being squeezed by the plastic trim in the door frame.
> Not sure about the tongue weight, I think the manual mentions it. The max tow is 2000.
> 
> I'll be towing a 1500 lbs tent trailer this weekend from the Saguenay to Montreal. Will be able to see if the X-trail can handle those mountainous roads.


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi RicknRoll

The trip went well. I had read somewhere that you need to turn off the overdrive when towing, so the RPMs were alot higher than usual. In big hills I would drop to 2 to maintain a speed of 100 to 110. Between Quebec City and Montreal I turned the Overdrive back on. I figured on the flat it shouldn't be to tough on the engine. Braking was good. I kept a big distance between me and the cars ahead.


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

SifToN said:


> Hi RicknRoll
> 
> The trip went well. I had read somewhere that you need to turn off the overdrive when towing, so the RPMs were alot higher than usual. In big hills I would drop to 2 to maintain a speed of 100 to 110. Between Quebec City and Montreal I turned the Overdrive back on. I figured on the flat it shouldn't be to tough on the engine. Braking was good. I kept a big distance between me and the cars ahead.


Sorry to revive an old post, but since trailering season here in Canada is just around the corner, I thought I'd ask a question to those who may already have experience with the X-Trail.

We have a Coleman Cedar 8ft. tent-trailer that we plan to tow with the X-Trail. It's about 1K lbs. and no trailer brakes. It's easy to move around, and I can lift the tongue of the trailer by hand. I have towed it previously with a V6 sedan with no issues and was just curious if anyone had any real-world experience that they could share. I too, have heard of people towing with O/D off on hills, and I was also wondering if installing a transmission oil-cooler would be recommended.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I haven't pulled a tent trailer, just a box trailer. When I have more than 1000 lb in it, and the trailer weight is about 450 lb, it feels fine to pull. It's the stopping where it doesn't feel good, esp at highway speeds. Luckily, I've never had to stop fast with a load on. 
I would say 1000lb is would probably be ok without any assist, but I would be asking an expert who knows the ins and outs of weight and speed etc.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I routinely tow two 400lb motorcycles, with a 250lb trailer, with about 500lbs of gear and a passenger. 1500 lbs is not a huge deal for the exy. I only kill the OD when going up hills.


----------



## Driver1973 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is super expensive! This one https://www.hitchdepotusa.com/Lookup/2005/Nissan/Xtrail/All was 181$ with free shipping and installed for free with tools. Looks like the Hidden Hitch and does stick out but no other hitch for this vehicle.


----------



## needu (Jan 23, 2013)

I purchased the 2006 x-trail recently and found it comes with a CURT hitch. Since the previous owner has been trailing, the wirings must have been done. Anybody know where I can find the wiring place to plug into my rented UHaul trailer?


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

needu said:


> I purchased the 2006 x-trail recently and found it comes with a CURT hitch. Since the previous owner has been trailing, the wirings must have been done. Anybody know where I can find the wiring place to plug into my rented UHaul trailer?


Check inside the spare tire compartment. The lead is likely tucked away under there. It should be at least a couple of feet long.


----------



## needu (Jan 23, 2013)

X-TrailDave said:


> Check inside the spare tire compartment. The lead is likely tucked away under there. It should be at least a couple of feet long.


Thank you X-TrailDave, I DID found in the spare tire compartment. It is a 4 prong flat head connector. Do you think it fits in the connector of U-Haul Trailer? I never rent a U-haul trailer


----------



## migw45 (Feb 22, 2015)

hi did you fit both the rh and lh wires to the one blue/red wire on the car and on my car there are 2 pink wires whitch one did you conect the brake light wire to thanks migw45


----------

